# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Fast Muscle Co.

## DJ979

Has anyone ever heard of this.. Let me know any info you have

----------


## DJ979

I have testosterone 250 and also have DECA in the same brand name

----------


## N9neHigh87

Did you guys ever run your gear? I have the same stuff.

----------


## kidrock29520

Much better options out there, wouldn't take my chances with an unknown brand, especially with a name like "Fast Muscle Co.".

----------


## Zodiac82

im 50/50...I've had before but through someone I knew...and it was legit....the second time around the vial I had, im positive it was dirty but still had the effects...I ended up goin with a different source

----------


## nattydread

They were a sponsor on another board. Went private about 6 months ago. Reviews vary from what I just looked up. Wish I could help more but I have never used them so I can't say if good or not.

----------


## N9neHigh87

I decided to just go ahead and run it. I am on day 6 and have had a mean case of the shitz this past week along with night sweats the past couple nights. I'm running 1.3 ml test P and .7ml test E EOD. I'm thinking my gear is pretty dirty too. Thanks for your opinions guys.

----------


## Dominator Human

Before they went private they were a good sponsor with good DVDs. I used them for more that 2 years and never had any problems and nothing but great service but them when they went private the quality went bad. Myself and more than 6 others got bad infections from the Tren E. I do know for a fact that Fast Test, Deca and Mast E are g2g.

If you have anything from Fast I would filter and bake it before using just to make sure.

----------


## N9neHigh87

Thanks for the advice dominator! Do you think the upset stomach is due to it being dirty or do you think it could be the prop doing that? This is my First time running prop by the way. I have ran test e at the same dose before with no sides. I havent experienced any redness or swelling at all at the injection sites.

----------


## N9neHigh87

The test i ran before was pharm grade by the way.

----------


## Dominator Human

Sounds like you just have Test Flu.

Fast Prop never caused me any problems. In fact Fast was the only Test Prop I could ever used without have any PIP. 

I'm not sure what dose you are running but I would drop the Test Prop and just run the Test E. Treat Test Flu just as if you had the real flu and you will be fine.

----------


## Oiler1995

I have a connect for fast muscle,very legit.running Tren e,no nights sweats yet,only been a week,but I have the shits,someone else mentioned that on hear,big appetite,but I don't think it's the Tren e.i have to pay $130 for a 10ml vial,because I have to go through a friend for the connect,the more I buy the cheaper he will give it to me for.does anyone pin in there biceps and triceps?i love to pin in my biceps,because it is so lean of a muscle.

----------


## Oiler1995

I know your not suppose to post sources here,but i am looking for a new legit source,money is not a problem for me,can anyone direct me to a legit source.Has anyone ever heard of Rhino?Thanks.

----------


## ppwc1985

This isn't a source board, you need to edit your post. No prices posted on here either. Good way to get banned.

----------

